# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  حال الفاكهي والأزرقي رحمهما الله وكتابيهما عند العلاَّمة المعلمي رحمه الله

## عدنان البخاري

حال الفاكهي والأزرقي رحمهما الله وكتابيهما ( أخبار مكة ) عند العلاَّمة المعلمي رحمه الله : 

* قال العلاَّمة عبدالرحمن بن يحيى المعلِّمي ( ت : 1386هـ ) رحمه الله في كتابه عن مقام إبراهيم ط/ علي الحلبي (ص/56) بعد أن ساق خبراً من طريق الأزرقي : 
(( الأزرقي نفسه لم يوثِّقه أحدٌ من أئمة الجرح والتعديل ، ولم يذكره البخاري ، ولا ابن أبي حاتم .
بل قال الفاسي في ترجمته من العقد الثمين : ( لم ارَ من ترجمه ) .
فهو على قاعدة أئمة الحديث : مجهول الحال ) ، وقد تفرّد بهذه الحكاية ، والله أعلم )) .

* وذكر في (ص/58) حديثاً ثم أعلَّه بالأزرقي .
- ونحوه في (ص/61) .

* وقال (ص/61-62) : ( الفاكهي وإن كان كالأزرقي في أنه لم يوثِّقه أحدٌ من المتقدِّمين ولا ذكَرَه ؛ فقد أثنى عليه الفاسي في ترجمته من العقد الثمين ، ونزَّهه من ان يكون مجروحاً ، وفضَّل كتابه على كتاب الأزرقي تفضيلاً بالغاً .
ومع هذا فالأخبار التي يتفقان - في الجملة - على روايتها نجدُ الفاسي ومن قبله الطبري يُعنيان غالباً بنقل رواية الأزرقي ، ويسكتان عن رواية الفاكهي ، أو يشيران إليها إشارة فقط .
وأحسبُ الحامل لهما على ذلك حُسنُ سياق الأزرقي .
وقد قيل لشعبة رحمه الله : مالكَ لا تحدِّث عن عبدالملك بن أبي سليمان ، وقد كان حسَن الحديث ؟
فقال : من حسنها فرَرتُ !
ويريبني من الأزرقي حُسنُ سياقه للحكايات ، وإشباعه القول فيها ، ومثل ذلك قليلٌ فيما يصحُّ عن الصحابة والتابعين ! ) .

* وبالله تعالى التوفيق ، وصلَّى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .

----------


## الحمادي

رحم الله الإمام المعلمي، ما أكثر فوائده
وجزيتم خيراً أبا عاصم

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم 

مر علي في الفتح تصحيح الحافظ لروايات من طريق الفاكهي في كتابه .

----------


## أبوعلي النوحي

> مر علي في الفتح تصحيح الحافظ لروايات من طريق الفاكهي في كتابه .


جزاكم الله خيرا 

 كما وجدت تصحيح الحافظ لرواية من طريق الأزرقي 

قال في الفتح 1 /499 وقد روى الأزرقي في أخبار مكة بأسانيد صحيحة أن المقام كان في عهد النبي وأبي بكر وعمر في الموضع الذي هو فيه الآن حتى جاء سيل في خلافه عمر فاحتمله حتى وجد بأسفل مكة فأتى به فربط إلى أستار الكعبة حتى قدم عمر فاستثبت في أمره حتى تحقق موضعه الأول فأعاده إليه وبنى حوله فاستقر ثم إلى الآن

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> حال الفاكهي والأزرقي رحمهما الله وكتابيهما ( أخبار مكة ) عند العلاَّمة المعلمي رحمه الله :


جزاك الله خيرا يا أبا عاصم .
واستطراد الإخوة - وفقهم الله - في ذكر الفوائد جيّد .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> واستطراد الإخوة - وفقهم الله - في ذكر الفوائد جيّد .


والاستطراد لم يكن عن غفلة عما تحته خط ، وإنما لزيادة فائدة ؛ لأن الكلام فيهما قد أثاره جمع من طلاب العلم .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> جزاكم الله خيرا 
> كما وجدت تصحيح الحافظ لرواية من طريق الأزرقي 
> قال في الفتح 1 /499 وقد روى الأزرقي في أخبار مكة بأسانيد صحيحة أن المقام كان في عهد النبي وأبي بكر وعمر في الموضع الذي هو فيه الآن حتى جاء سيل في خلافه عمر فاحتمله حتى وجد بأسفل مكة فأتى به فربط إلى أستار الكعبة حتى قدم عمر فاستثبت في أمره حتى تحقق موضعه الأول فأعاده إليه وبنى حوله فاستقر ثم إلى الآن


* بارك الله في الأخوين الكريمين - أبي عبدالله السديس وأبي علي النوحي- على استدراكهم المتقدِّم.
لكن.. لا نظنُّ أنَّ مثل هذا التَّصحيح الذي نقله الأخ أبوعلي يفيدنا في الأمر؛ إذ المقصود الكلام على الأزرقي والفاكهي لا على الأسانيد الصَّحيحة التي تكون منهم إلى رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: .
فصحَّة الإسناد منهم إلى من أسندوه إليه لا يقتضي توثيقهم أوقبول تلك الأسانيد الصَّحيحة التي أسندوها.
وهذا أحسب الأخوة -بارك الله فيهم- مدركين له دون الحاجة لتفصيل القول فيه.
* تنبيه: لا أجزم بشيءٍ في حال الشيخين أو مرويَّتهما، إنَّما أردت الإفادة فقط!

----------


## أبوعلي النوحي

> فصحَّة الإسناد منهم إلى من أسندوه إليه لا يقتضي توثيقهم أوقبول تلك الأسانيد الصَّحيحة التي أسندوها.
> وهذا أحسب الأخوة -بارك الله فيهم- مدركين له دون الحاجة لتفصيل القول فيه..


جزاك الله خيرا على تنبيهك و لعل السبب الذي جعلني أقول  ( من طريق الأزرقي ) هو ما ذكرت . 



> كما وجدت تصحيح الحافظ لرواية من طريق الأزرقي .





> بارك الله فيكم 
> 
> مر علي في الفتح تصحيح الحافظ لروايات من طريق الفاكهي في كتابه .


زيادة *: قد وصف الحافظ ابن حجر الفاكهي بقوله (شيخ شيوخنا ) في الفتح 2/500 . ولا يفهم من كلامي أني أعني أن هذا اللفظ يدل على التوثيق.   لكن  تصحيح الحافظ  لأسانيد من طريق الفاكهي مع قوله شيخ شيوخنا  قد يدل على أن الحافظ له معرفة بحال الرجل و إن لم يصرح بذلك . والله أعلم 

* هذه ليست إلا خاطرة تدور في النفس قلتها بصوت عال .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

[اقتباس:
أرسل أصلا بواسطة عبد الرحمن السديس 
والاستطراد لم يكن عن غفلة عما تحته خط ، وإنما لزيادة فائدة ؛ لأن الكلام فيهما قد أثاره جمع من طلاب العلم . ]
بارك الله فيك أخي أبا عبد الله :
[اقتباس:
أرسل أصلا بواسطة أشرف بن محمد
واستطراد الإخوة - وفقهم الله - في ذكر الفوائد جيّد .]
أنا سمّيته ( استطرادا ) لا ( استدراكا ) ، وبهذا قد نفيت عنكم الغفلة وفقكم الله .

----------


## الْمُتَقَفِّر

الأخ أبا علي النوحي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد:
لعلك تراجع قولك: ( قد وصف الحافظ ابن حجر الفاكهي بقوله (شيخ شيوخنا ) في الفتح 2/500 )، فإنه يستحيل أن يكون الفاكهي شيخًا لشيوخ الحافظ ابن حجر، فالمفازة طويلة تنقطع فيها أعناق الْمَطِيِّ بارك الله فيك، فلابد أن يكون هذا فاكهيًّا غير صاحب "أخبار مكة"، ودمت سالمًا.

----------


## أبو تيمية

الإخوة الأكارم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
تحية لكم جميعا ، وتحية خاصة لأخينا الشيخ عدنان البخاري -نفع الله به -الذي افتقدناه - حقا - في ملتقى أهل الحديث بكتاباته المفيدة وبحوثه المحررة ..، و قد تشرفت بلقائه في مكة المكرمة ، فحياكم الله يا شيخ عدنان وبارك فيكم ..
و اسمحوا لي بذكر ما كنت علقته على كناشة حول الفاكهي والأزرقي ...
فأقول :
..............................  ..............................  ...............
حال الفاكهي (محمد بن إسحاق ) صاحب " أخبار مكة "
بداية : لم يُترجَم للفاكهي رحمه الله ترجمةً تليق به وبكتابه ، مع عظيم فائدة كتابه و غزارة مادته و نفاسة مروياته ، وقد شهد بذلك كثيرٌ من أهل العلم ممن اطلع على كتابه !
و إنك مع البحث الشديد : لا تقف على كلام فيه توثيقا ولا تجريحا ، لكني من خلال النظر في حاله وحال كتابه و بعض ما وقفت عليه من ترجمته ، أقول - والعلم عند الله - :
إن الفاكهي عالم محدثٌ صدوقٌ ، يوثَقُ بمروياته وأسانيده لدلائل عدة :
أولا : أن أحدا من أهل العلم في زمانه ولا من جاء بعده إلى آخر عصور النقد والتدوين : ترجمه بجرح أو انتقده باستنكاره لجملة من مروياته وأحاديثه التي تفرد بإخراجها -حسب علمي - ، وكتابه كان معروفا لديهم .
وعبرت بقولي " جملة من مروياته " لأنه الذي يحصل به الجرح ، فالحديث الواحد المستنكر لا يسلم منه أحد في العادة ، مع أنه قد يكون الحديث الواحد شديد النكارة طاعنا في الراو بقلة الضبط واختلال حفظه كما هو معروف لدى أهل الصنعة!
قَالَ الذهبي فِي ترجمة حفص بن بُغَيل من " الميزان " (1/556) معترضًا على قول ابن القطان فِيه : " لا يعرف له حال و لا يعرف " : " قلتُ : لم أذكر هذا النوع فِي كتابي هذا ، فإنَّ ابنَ القطان يتكلم فِي كل من لم يقل فِيه إمام عَاصر ذاك الرجل أو أخذ عمن عَاصره ما يدل على عدالته ، و هذا شيءٌ كثيرٌ ، ففي الصَّحِيحَين من هذا النَّمَط خلقٌ كثير مستورون ما ضعفهم أحد ولا هم بمجاهيل " اهـ.
قلتُ : و الشهرة بالطلب مع خلوَّ الراوي من النقد علامةُ استقامة مرويَاته و ثقته عند أئمة الحديث ، و إلا لصاحوا به كما صاحوا فِيمن هو دون ذلك شهرةً و روايةً ، وهم الشيوخ من الرُّوَاة و أشباه المجاهيل ممَّن لا تكاد تذكر لهم رواية يحتاج إليها ، ومع هذا تكلموا فيهم ، فافهم هذا فهو مهمٌّ.
وصاحبنا الفاكهي صاحب رحلة وطلب ، وهذه صفة أهل الحديث وطلبته ، فقد روى في كتابه - الجزء الثاني منه فقط - وهو الموجود حاليا عن أكثر من مئتي شيخ ، كثير منهم من الحفاظ المشاهير .
و من خلال النظر في كتابه : تعرف أنه كان صاحب رحلة ؛ شمالا إلى بغداد والكوفة و جنوبا إلى اليمن : صنعاء وغيرها ، وقد ساق المحقق في مقدمة الكتاب ما يدل على ذلك .
كما تدل بعض عبارته في الكتاب على أنه كان من الوجهاء المعروفين في مكة ، وانظر بعض ذلك في المقدمة ص 12-14.
ثانيا : أن ممن روى عن الفاكهي وتتلمذ له : الإمام العقيلي ، فورى عنه : حديثين في كتابه العظيم " الضعفاء " 2/286و4/404
والعقيلي إمام ناقد عارفٌ ، لا تخفى عليه مرويات الفاكهي ، ولا كذلك فيما أظن كتابه أخبار مكة ، فالروايتان المذكورتان موجودتان في كتابه المطبوع : أخبار مكة .
فلا أدري هل سمع منه أو قرأ عليه كتابه كله أم هو من جملة ما سمع في مجالس التحديث والرواية من الفاكهي ؟!
وعلى كل ؛ فلو كان الفاكهي بكثرة مروياته = مجهولا أو متهما عند العقيلي لبادر لذكر ذلك ، وقد سمى كتابه : الضعفاء ومن نسب إلى الكذب و وضع الحديث ومن غلب على حديثه الوهم ومن يتهم في بعض حديثه ومجهول روى ما لا يتابع عليه وصاحب بدعة يغلو فيها ويدعو إليها وإن كانت حاله في الحديث مستقيمة "
وشدة تحري العقيلي في النقد معلومة وما انتقادات الذهبي له عنا ببعيدة!
لا سيما وأن هذا الناقد البصير مكيٌّ من بلد صاحبنا الفاكهي ، فهو عارفٌ و أعرفُ بأهل بلده .
ثالثا : إن العقيلي روى عن صاحبنا الفاكهي حديثا عن سلمة بن شبيب عن عبد الرزاق عن عبد الله بن عيسى بإسناده ، وعصب الجناية بابن عيسى فمن فوقه ، ولذا أورده في الضعفاء وقال : إسناده مجهول فيه نظر ، فاستبعد الفاكهي شيخه !
وكذا في 4/404 عصب الجناية بشيخ الفاكهي : يحيى بن سعيد القداح ، فتأمل !

----------


## أبو تيمية

رابعا : أن العقيلي رحمه الله نفسه ممن شارك الفاكهي في بعض شيوخه من محدثي مكة ؛ كالمحدث ابن أبي مسرّة – محدث مكة - ، فللعُقيليّ معرفةٌ به خاصة ؛إذ هو شيخه ، و إذا علمنا أن ابن أبي مسرة ممن أكثر الفاكهي الرواية عنه في كتابه ، فعدم وجود ما يستنكره العقيلي ومحدثو أهل مكة عامة على مرويات الفاكهي عن المكيين = لعله يشير إلى استقامة مرويات الفاكهي عنهم عامة وعن  ابن أبي مسرة خاصة ، وتصور ذلك يحتاج بعض تأمل !
خامسا : مما يدل على معرفة الفاكهي بالحديث وطلبه له وعنايته به : ما تضمنه كتابه من النقد لبعض الأحاديث والحكم عليها ، مع التبحر و التوسع في سياق الأسانيد و المعرفة بتفاصيلها ودقائق متونها ، و لك أن تتصور شخصية الرجل وأنت تنظر في كتابه وحسن سياقه للمرويات .
مثاله : ما في 3/160  حيث قال :  حدثني أحمد بن صالح - عرضته عليه - قال : حدثني محمد بن إسماعيل القرشي المدني ، قال : حدثني عبد الله بن نافع عن مالك بن أنس عن نافع عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم : "  من مات بين الحرمين حاجا أو معتمرا بعثه الله تعالى يوم القيامة لا حساب عليه ولا عذاب .........." إلى آخره ، ثم قال : " حدثني بهذا أحمد بن صالح - وعرضته عليه في الصف الأول - وهذا حديث منكر من حديث مالك بن أنس " .
سادسا : ممن روى تاريخ مكة عن الفاكهي : ابنه المحدث عبد الله ، صاحب حديث ابن أبي مسرة ، وممن شاركه فيه ، راجع تغليق التعليق 5/471 وفيه قول ابن حجر عن الكتاب : وهو كتاب نفيس في خمسة أسفار . 
فهذه العلامات والقرائن والدلائل في اجتماعها لا تفرقها = تدلك على حسن حال هذا الإمام و صدقه وصدق مرويات هوالله أعلم ....
وسأنقل لكم ما لدي عن الأزرقي - إن شاء الله - إذا اتسع لي الوقت الليلة و الله الموفق .

----------


## أبو تيمية

بحمد الله تيسر بعض الوقت قبل الليلة ؛ و قد كتبت لكم ما كان مكتوبا لدي مع زيادات وإضافات أضفتها حال تحريره اليوم :


حال الأزرقي صاحب أخبار مكة

بادئ ذي بدء ، أقول : 
تاريخ مكة هو لأبي الوليد محمد بن عبد الله بن أحمد بن محمد بن الوليد الأزرقي ، واعتمد عليه جمعٌ من أهل العلم : روايةً و تخريجًا وعزوًا ونقلاً ، منهم : الخطابيُّ والنوويّ وابن تيمية وابن القيّم والمزّيّ والذّهبيّ وابن كثير والزّيلعيّ وابن حجرٍ وغيرُهم .
والأزرقيّ لقبٌ عُرِف به صاحبنا وجدُّه المحدث أحمد بن محمد ، نسبة للجد الأعلى الأزرق ، وكلاهما كنيته أبو الوليد ، و لعل لكليهما كتابا اسمه أخبار مكة ، فقد ذكر ابن عدي في «أسامي شيوخ البخاري في الصحيح» رقم 8 الجدّ أحمد بن محمد الأزرقي لكنه خلط ترجمته بآخر ، وله من هذا نماذج ، فقال : «أحمد بن محمد بن عون ، مكي له كتاب في أخبار مكة ، ويقال له : الأزرقي »
فالشاهد هاهنا نسبة كتاب في أخبار مكة له ، ويمكن أن يكون الأمر كذلك ، وتكونَ نواةُ وأصلُ كتاب الحفيد هي كتاب الجدّ  – كما تدل على ذلك كثرة مروياته ونقوله عن جده ، وأحيانا ينقل جملا طويلة من أقوال الجد !
فلعل الأصل كان للجد ، فزاد عليه الحفيد زياداتٍ كثيرةً جدا من ورايته عن غير جدّه ، مما جعل الشهرةَ للكتاب له لا لجده ، ثم  جاء من بعدهما راوي الكتاب : إسحاق بن أحمد الخزاعي ، فزاد فيه أيضا .
و حاله من خلال النظر فيما وقفت عليه من أخباره و حالُ مروياته تدلُّ على أنه  أقرب إلى أهل الصدق المستورين  ، و ذلك لعدة أسباب :
*أولا* : إن كتابه أخبار مكة مشهور متداول ، كما تدل عليه كثرة السماعات له ، تجد بعضا منها في «ذيل التقييد» للفاسي .
و مع هذا فقد سلم من أن يذكر في جميع كتب الضعفاء ، وقد سبق شرح هذه القرينة في وصفنا لحال الفاكهي ، فلا حاجة للإعادة .
ومثل حاله = لا أتصور خفاءها على أهل زمانه فمن بعدهم ، فأين محدثو أهل مكة و نقادها عن بيان حاله لو كان واهيا أو متهما ؛ كالعقيلي مثلا ؟!
*ثانيا* : لا أعلم له حديثا منكرًا بين النكارة أو موضوعًا = رواه بسند صحيح لا علة له  ، يمكننا أن نلصقه به !.
و خلو كتابه عن الأحاديث المختلقة بالأسانيد المستقيمة المركبة عليها = هذه وحدها تحسِّنُ جدا من حاله ، وما أفعلُ بمعرفة حاله إذَا كانت مروياتُه بين أيدينا ويمكن النظَر فيها ، واعتبارُها بغيرها !.  
*ثالثا* : إن الأزرقي الحفيد لم يخل من عبارات مشعرة بالثناء عليه ، كقول السمعاني في الأنساب 1/184 «وقد أحسن في تصنيف ذلك الكتاب غاية الإحسان»؛ وإن لم تكن كافية .
و قد عدَّه شيخُ الإسلام في «الصارم المسلول» 2/303 و 304 من أهل العلم بالسيرة ، ومن جملة العلماء كما في «اقتضاء الصراط» 2/649 ، وأكثر من العزو  إليه في كتاب الحج من «شرح العمدة» ، واستدل بأثر رواه في «الفتاوى المصرية» 4/413.
*رابعا* : قد عده الشيخ الألباني من المستورين ، فقال : «ولم نجد له ترجمة مع كثرة البحث في شيء من المصادر المعروفة المطبوعة والمخطوطة إلا قول السمعاني ، وإلا قول كاتب النسخة الأولى الآتية ؛ فإنه قال في أول الكتاب بعد البسملة : قال الحافظ المتقن أبو الوليد الأزرقي رحمه الله ؛ لكني لم أعرف منزلة الكاتب في العلم حتى يوثق بتوثيقه ، لا سيما مع عدم ورود  مثله في شيء من كتب أهل العلم ، ولذلك فإني أعتبر المؤلف في حكم المستورين عند المحدثين الذين يستأنس بحديثهم ولا يحتج به ..»( المنتخب من مخطوطات الحديث بالظاهرية ص 304/1075/805).
قلت : كاتب النسخة المشار إليه ، هو : عبد الرحمن بن ديلم بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن شيبة ، وكتب النسخة سنة 532 هـ .
أقول : لم أقف له على ترجمة بعد بحث ؛ لكني وقفت فيما أظن على أحد أحفاده ، وهو دال على وجود الأصل !
رابعا : يمكن تقسيم كتاب الأزرقي الحفيد ، إلى ثلاثة أقسام :
قسم رواه عن جده ، وهو فيما يظهر لي  روايةُ كتاب كما سبق شرحه ، وهو القسم الأكبر في كتابه ، والحفيد في مثل هذا مأمون ؛ إذ هو إلى الصدق والعدالة أقرب ، وما أشك في كونه مأمونا من الخطأ في الرواية من كتاب جده .
والثاني : ما رواه من غير طريق جده ، وهو قسم لا بأس به .
والثاني : زيادات الخزاعي عليهما .
فيبقى النظر في كتابه فقط فيما رواه من غير طريق جده ، وفيما انفرد به فقط لا ما توبع عليه ، والله أعلم .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

أخي الشيخ الفاضل.. أبوتيمية .. وفقه الله 
بارك الله فيكم ونفع بنا وبكم

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً ونفع بهذه الجهود
وشكرٌ خاص للشيخ الكريم أبي تيمية على التحقيق الذي أفاد به؛ والقرائن التي أوردها في تقوية مرويات الفاكهي والأزرقي.

----------


## أبوعلي النوحي

> الأخ أبا علي النوحي 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد:
> لعلك تراجع قولك: ( قد وصف الحافظ ابن حجر الفاكهي بقوله (شيخ شيوخنا ) في الفتح 2/500 )، فإنه يستحيل أن يكون الفاكهي شيخًا لشيوخ الحافظ ابن حجر، فالمفازة طويلة تنقطع فيها أعناق الْمَطِيِّ بارك الله فيك، فلابد أن يكون هذا فاكهيًّا غير صاحب "أخبار مكة"، ودمت سالمًا.


جزاك الله خيرا على تنبيهك 

 بالفعل  بينهما مفاوز المفاوز فلعله أخر

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> لعلك تراجع قولك: ( قد وصف الحافظ ابن حجر الفاكهي بقوله (شيخ شيوخنا ) في الفتح 2/500 )، فإنه يستحيل أن يكون الفاكهي شيخًا لشيوخ الحافظ ابن حجر، فالمفازة طويلة تنقطع فيها أعناق الْمَطِيِّ بارك الله فيك، فلابد أن يكون هذا فاكهيًّا غير صاحب "أخبار مكة"، ودمت سالمًا.


الذي عناه الحافظ هو : 
عمر بن علي بن سالم بن صدقة اللخمي الاسكندري تاج الدين الفاكهاني ويقال: الفاكهي صاحب كتاب "رياض الأفهام في شرح عمدة الأحكام" . 
وقد نقل عنه الحافظ في الفتح في مواضع . 
والله أعلم .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو صاعد المصري

قرأت الآن في كتاب " الثقات ممن ليس في الكتب الستة " لابن قطلوبغا

10054 - محمد بن عبد الله بن الوليد الأزرقي
قال مسلمة : مكي ثقة ، يروي عن ابن عيينة !! ، وهو الذي ألّف " أخبار مكة " . انتهى

فيحرر هذا ،،

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم جميعا .

----------


## أبو محمد الجرادي

للتذكير

----------


## عزالدين ايقال

يتفرد الأزرقي

----------

